# Neuer Rechner Cataclysm



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche nach einem guten Rechner um das neue Addon gut spielen zu können und auch die Grafik ausnutzen zu können.
Mein Budget liegt bei 400€.


Ich hoffe auf schnelle und hilfreiche Antworten.



Gruß


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2010)

Das ist hart an der Kante. Mein Rat: sieh zu ob Du noch 200 auftreiben kannst und hol Dir den buffed.de Rechner.


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Hm...

...ich hab schon noch mehr Geld zur verfügung, aber wollte das eigentlich nicht in einen Rechner investieren.

Unter 600 geht gar nichts?


----------



## Mod2506 (3. November 2010)

Hallo Mixtape

Du möchtest einen "guten" Rechner, aber nur 400&#8364; ausgeben? Das widerspricht sich. 

Von meiner Seite aus würde ich dir raten, entweder richtig zu investieren (Kaufe mir selbst diese Woche einen neuen Rechner > 1350&#8364;, aber das hält dann eben auch) oder du bleibst bei deinen alten PC.
Ich würde lieber noch ein paar Wochen sparen, um dein Budget mind. verdoppeln zu können. Im Endeffekt kommst du eh immer auf das selbe. Jedes Jahr 1-2 400&#8364;, oder mal für mind. 2 Jahre 1000&#8364; aufwärts.

mfg
MoD

Tante Edith sagt: Wenn ich dir eine gute Konfiguration empfehlen soll > PM


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ja deine Argumente sind natürlich sinvoll, aber ich will ja keinen High-End Rechner.
Mir reichts wenn er "gut" ist und für WoW ausreicht.
Muss nicht auf "ultra" spielbar sein, aber wenigstens ruckelfrei mit ner ordentlichen Grafik und guten FPS.


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. November 2010)

Mod2506 schrieb:


> Hallo Mixtape
> 
> Du möchtest einen "guten" Rechner, aber nur 400€ ausgeben? Das widerspricht sich.
> 
> ...



was hastn für nen rechner momentan, evtl kann man aufrüsten, da spart man dann schonmal 100-200 euro wenn man glück hat


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (3. November 2010)

Vielleicht du kannst dir dein rechner selber zusammen bauen nimmst die alten teile von deinem alten PC DVD Laufwerk etc. und holst dir nur die teile die du brauchst Grafikkarte,CPU,Mainborad is deutlich billiger so mach ich es immer.


----------



## Aske333 (3. November 2010)

Du bekommst für 400 Euro wahrscheinlich einen Rechner, der einigermassen schnell läuft. Allerdings werden sämtliche Komponenten minderwertig sein (Wackeliges Gehäuse, lautes Netzteil, dröhnender Lüfter...usw.). Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen und Dir raten die Finger davon zu lassen. Warte bis nach Weihnachten (Preisverfall) und spare bis dahin noch etwas, so daß Du um die 1000 Euro investieren kannst. Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Es gibt da so einen Spruch, in dem viel Wahrheit steckt: Wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal.


----------



## Sirsammyb (3. November 2010)

hmm ich kann dir solche komponenten Bundles von ebay oder ev deines PC Spezialisten deines vertrauens. Ich poste dir einfach mal ein paar ebay angebote ....:

Bundles
http://cgi.ebay.de/A...d#ht_2914wt_905
http://cgi.ebay.de/A...3#ht_2914wt_905
http://cgi.ebay.de/A...d#ht_2914wt_905


Grafigkarten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/N...f#ht_718wt_1139
http://cgi.ebay.de/G...c#ht_1734wt_992

sind alles sicherlich nich die super IMBA High end Komponenten aber für dein Budget solte das angemessen sein.  Gehause  dvd rom brennser  netzteil (wen stark genug) kannst du sicherlich alles von deinem alten rechner nutzen ^^

Schaus dir einfach mal an xD


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Nein, kann ich leider nicht machen.
Mein jetziger PC kommt dann an den TV im Wohnzimmer als "Medien-PC".

Es soll schon ein komplett neuer sein.


Meinetwegen kann ich im Budget auch ein kleines bisschen hochgehen, aber am besten so wenig wie möglich.


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Unter 600 geht gar nichts?


Gehen tuts, aber es macht keinen Spaß - runtergeschraubte Details un d traotzdem Riuckeln, lange Ladezeiten und so. Und da man ja mit WoW Spaß haben will, rate ich Dir, mindestens 600 zu investieren, 1000 wenn Du kannst und 1500 wenn DU alles auf Maximum und blitzschnell haben möchtest.


Aber mit dem 600 Euro buffed Rechner kann man schon angenehm WoW zocken, meine Schwester hat die Version 4 davon, daher weiß ich das (obwohl ich meinen High-End-Rechner nicht missen möchte )


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Sonst noch wer zufällig Erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen Buffed.de Rechner?

Ich tendiere ein wenig zu dieser Variante


----------



## Jasyra1980 (3. November 2010)

Naja je nachdem wie seine alte Hardware aussieht könnte er einfach nur Mainbord, CPU, Speicher und Garfikkarte austauschen. Dann könnte man mit knapp 400€ hinkommen.


----------



## Aske333 (3. November 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> Naja je nachdem wie seine alte Hardware aussieht könnte er einfach nur Mainbord, CPU, Speicher und Garfikkarte austauschen. Dann könnte man mit knapp 400€ hinkommen.



s.o...er braucht nen neuen Rechner.

Also ich habe mir gerade mal die Komponenten des Buffed Rechners angeguckt und gelesen, daß sie das Ding bei Alternate zusammenbauen lassen. Kurz nach Alternate gegangen, die Komponenten in den PC Builder dort eingegeben und siehe da, um die 490 Euro ohne Betriebssystem. Und das mit aktuelleren Komponenten und doppelt soviel Arbeitsspeicher. Teilweise sind die verbauten Komponenten im Buffed Rechner so alt, daß man sie bei Alternate selbst gar nicht mehr bekommt.

Fazit: Finger weg vom Buffed Rechner und direkt zu Alternate, falls Du so einen möchtest.


----------



## Bismark72 (3. November 2010)

Er sagt ja "geht nicht". 

Den buffed-Rechner kenn ich nicht, aber ein Phenom 2 965 (135 Euro) + Nvidia GTX 460 (150 Euro) + 4 GB RAM (50 Euro) + AM3-Board (50 Euro) sollten schon reichen, um WoW ruckelfrei selbst auf Ultra zu spielen. Sind 385 Euro für den "Kern", dazu noch Gehäuse, Lüfter, DVD-ROM, Festplatte. Also unter 600 geht, aber nicht deutlich drunter. Keine Ahnung was in dem buffed steckt.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Windows muss aber nicht dabei sein , oder?

Ich würde sowas in der Art nehmen : 

CPU : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27129&agid=1242 - Athlon II X2 250
Festplatte : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689 - Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28607&agid=631 - Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36386&agid=240 - Cougar A 400W
Laufwerk : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23095&agid=699 - LG GH22NS40
Mainboard : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
RAM : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33951&agid=1192 - 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Mushkin CL9
Grafikkarte : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=39499&agid=1004 - HIS HD6850
Zusammenbau : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

wären dann : 482,38€


Anstatt der 6850 könntest du auch die 5770 nehmen und das gesparte Geld in einen "besseren" CPU-Kühler stecken..
_


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Nein, Windows muss nicht dabei sein.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Oder hat (wenn du nochmehr investieren willst/kannst) : 

CPU : http://www1.hardware...26625&agid=1242 - Phenom II 955
Kühler : http://www1.hardware...=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Freezer 7 Rev.2
Festplatte : http://www1.hardware...=28151&agid=689 - Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : http://www1.hardware...=28607&agid=631 - Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil : http://www1.hardware...=27970&agid=240 - BeQuiet 530W
Laufwerk : http://www1.hardware...=23095&agid=699 - LG GH22NS40 
Mainboard : http://www1.hardware...36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
RAM : http://www1.hardware...33951&agid=1192 - 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Mushkin CL9
Grafikkarte : http://www1.hardware...=37414&agid=707 - MSI GTX460 Hawk
Zusammenbau : http://www1.hardware...id=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

macht dann 615,41&#8364;

Spürbar mehr Leistung - dafür aber gute 130&#8364; teurer.

--------------

Beide Rechner würden zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen - du musst nur wissen was du ausgeben willst/kannst.
_


----------



## Kongo Otto (3. November 2010)

mittlerweile kannst du für 500€ Crysis ruckelfrei auf 1680x1050 spielen, da läuft WoW 2 mal. Lass dir keinen Käse erzählen  Dein letzter Vorredner hat dir was schönes gelistet


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ich werd' mir wohl dann den zweiten bestellen.
Wird aber alles zusammengebaut und ich zahl dafür nicht jetzt nochmal 100 € drauf?


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ok hat sich erledigt mit dem Zusammenbau ;D


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Ist natürlich überall (Grafikkarte mal abgesehen) gespart - aber es passt alles zusammen und sollte einwandfrei funktionieren.

Die Grafikkarte gilt als sehr leise - auch wenn du da vllt nicht soviel wert drauf legst :-)

Was mich noch interessiert - mit/in welcher Auflösung spielst du?_


----------



## Aske333 (3. November 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> mittlerweile kannst du für 500€ Crysis ruckelfrei auf 1680x1050 spielen, da läuft WoW 2 mal. Lass dir keinen Käse erzählen  Dein letzter Vorredner hat dir was schönes gelistet



Mit Cataclysm kommt ja eine komplett neue Grafikengine und Blizzard empfiehlt für die ultra Einstellungen selbst schon 4GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte mit mehr als nem GB Speicher. Wird sich wohl einiges ändern :-). Und Crysis kannst Du nicht wirklich mit einem MMO vergleichen, da in der Regel (und wo wird es auch bei wow sein), in einem MMO sehr viel mehr unterschiedliche Effekte und Texturen dargestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ich spiele in 1650x1080 Widescreen.

Schafft der Rechner das ruckelfrei?


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Ich spiele in 1650x1080 Widescreen.
> 
> Schafft der Rechner das ruckelfrei?



Der buffed Rechner garantiert - die schon erwähnte Schwester benutzt dieselbe Auflösung.


----------



## eventer (3. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Mit Cataclysm kommt ja eine komplett neue Grafikengine und Blizzard empfiehlt für die ultra Einstellungen selbst schon 4GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte mit mehr als nem GB Speicher. Wird sich wohl einiges ändern :-). Und Crysis kannst Du nicht wirklich mit einem MMO vergleichen, da in der Regel (und wo wird es auch bei wow sein), in einem MMO sehr viel mehr unterschiedliche Effekte und Texturen dargestellt werden müssen.




4gb ram bei ner 32bit anwendung empfehlen..ja nee ist klar  und graka soll mehr als 1gb haben? Den link wo blizz das alles kundtut wuerd ich ma gern sehen


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Ich spiele in 1650x1080 Widescreen.
> 
> Schafft der Rechner das ruckelfrei?


_
Das schaffen beide - die 2te Zusammenstellung ist natürlich Leistungstärker (Quadcore / etwas schnellere Grafikkarte) und Zukunftssicherer (USB 3.0 , Quadcore , schnelle(re) Grafikkarte)

Bei der 1ten Zusammenstellung ist natürlich überall gespart ("langsamere" Grafikkarte,Dualcore) - damit hast du bei der Auflösung auf Ultra aber sicherlich auch kein Problem.

Würde dennoch die 2te Version empfehlen - aus den oben genannten Gründen.
_


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ja ich werd' mir die 2te Version bestellen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Kein Problem - schreib mir (falls es wirklich dazu kommt) bitte eine PM - möchte wissen ob du mit der Leistung zufrieden bist.

/Edit : Wieviel kannst du denn nun maximal ausgeben?

Man könnte dann vllt noch in ein anderes Netzteil / Case investieren - wollte den Preis erstmal nur so gering wie möglich halten.
_


----------



## Mixtape (3. November 2010)

Ich kann an sich genug ausgeben, ich will es nur nicht 


Also so zwischen 600 und 700 € wäre schon meine Grenze.

Also bis 700 könnte ich noch hoch.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. November 2010)

Der letzte Punkt in der Liste ist: Zusammenbau
Also hat Painschkes den Zusammenbau mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Draelia (3. November 2010)

Mod 2506 redet Unsinn, um das mal vorweg zu nehmen. Was er an Kohle verbläst ist Nerdig und absolut nicht notwendig um WoW ruckelfrei zu spielen. Sicher kann man damit Spaß haben, aber es geht heir nich drum, möglichst viel, sondern wenig Geld auf den Kopp zu haun.

Ich habe für mich uns meine Frau vor exakt einem Jahr 700 Euro ausgegeben, das Waren zwei Rechner mit SAockel 775er Mainboard, Intel Pentium Dual Core 2,6 ghZ (allerdings nur 800mhz) 4 GB Ram, und ner ATI Radeon HD 4850. Das ganze mit Gehäuse wie gesagt bei 750 Euro für ZWEI Rechner. Festplatten waren ncoh Vorhanden, genauso wie CD-Rams, also flalen die nicht in die Ausgaben.

Jetzt hab ich vor Cata Bammel, weil es mit dem neuen Wasser schon recht ruckelig ist, auf Ultra-Einstellungen und ersetze den Intel Dualcore 2,6 Ghz (800 Hz, 2MD Cache) durch nen Quad core Q9400 (1330 hz, 6 GB Cache), der jetzt 160 Flocken kostet, damit bin ich mal locker versorgt. 

Meine Frau hat keine Lsut auf nen neuen Prozzi also rechne ich jetzt mal die Kosten für den Einen PC auf:

Erstbeschaffung 375 Euro, plus (grob über den Daumen) 100 Euro für Festplatten und CD-ROM
Aufrüstung CPU auf Quadcore: 160 Euro (Wenn ich den alten Lüfter genutzt hätte, wärs noch günstiger gewesen)

Macht geteilt durch zwei Jahre, ein jährliches Nachrüstvolumen von (375+100+160)/2= 317,50 EUR

Hierzu sei noch gesagt, dass man wesentlich günstiger fährt wenn man ahnung vom Einbau hat und immer nur die Teile tauscht, die grade mal überholt werden müssen. Bei mir wird das als nächstes der RAM sein, denn ich beleg mit 4 GB erst zwei von vier Bänken und hab das Board mit ordentlich Potential genommen, was preislich aber sehr im Rahmen bleibt.

Ich biete gerne an, mehr Details per PM zu geben, aber meines Ermessens kann man beim Rechnerkauf locker in dem Budget des TE bleiben.


----------



## Esqueleto (3. November 2010)

Moinsen, du kannst aber auch da mal schauen , die sind immer aktuell und für jeden Geldbeutel
http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=215394
*
Der ideale Gaming-PC

1. Zusammenstellungen

350€*
*AMD Athlon II X3 445*
_Alternativ: _AMD Athlon II X2 255_
*ASRock M3N78D*
_Alternativ: _MSI 870-G45_ oder _ASRock 870 Extreme3_
*2GB Kingston 1333MHz CL9*
_Alternativ: _4GB Kingston 1333MHz CL9_
*HD 5670*
_Alternativ: _HD 5750 512MB_
*be quiet Pure Power 350W*
_Alternativ: _Sharkoon Rush 400W_ oder _Corsair CX 400W_
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB*
_Alternativ: _Samsung F4 320GB_
*LG GH24*
_Alternativ: _Sony AD-7260S_ oder _ASUS DRW-24B1LT_
*Xigmatek Asgard II*
_Alternativ: _Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy_ oder _Cooler Master Elite 33x_
. 
Beim MSI-Board wird nur ein SATA-Kabel mitgeliefert. Zum Anschluss der Festplatte und des Brenners an das Mainboard wird ein weiteres beliebiges SATA-Kabel benötigt.
______________________________________________


*475€*
*AMD Athlon II X3 445*
_Alternativ: _AMD Athlon II X3 440_
*Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3*
_Alternativ: _ASRock 870 Extreme3_ oder _MSI 870-G45_
*4GB Kingston 1333MHz CL7*
_Alternativ: _4GB Corsair 1600MHz CL8_
*HD 5770 1024MB*
_Alternativ: _GTS 450_
*be quiet Pure Power 430W*
_Alternativ: _Enermax PRO82+ II 425W_ oder _Cougar SE 400W_
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB*
_Alternativ: _Samsung F3 500GB_
*LG GH24*
_Alternativ: _Sony AD-7260S_ oder _ASUS DRW-24B1LT_
*Xigmatek Asgard II*
_Alternativ: _Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy_ oder _Cooler Master Elite 33x_
. 
Beim MSI-Boards wird nur ein SATA-Kabel mitgeliefert. Zum Anschluss der Festplatte und des Brenners an das Mainboard wird ein weiteres beliebiges SATA-Kabel benötigt.
______________________________________________


*600€*

_AMD:_ *Phenom II X3 740*
_Alternativ: _Athlon II X4 640_
*Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3*
_Alternativ: _ASUS M4A87TD Evo_ oder _MSI 870-G45_​_Intel (alternativ):_ *Core i3-540*
_Alternativ: _Core i3-550_
*Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3*
_Alternativ: _MSI P55A-G55_ oder _Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3_ oder _ASUS P7P55D LE_​_restliche Komponenten:_ *4GB Kingston 1333MHz CL7*
_Alternativ: _4GB Corsair 1600MHz CL8_ oder _4GB OCZ 1600MHz CL7_
*HD 6850*
_Alternativ: _GTX 460 1024MB_ oder _HD 5770 1024MB_
*Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W (KM)*
_Alternativ: _Antec TruePower New 550W_ oder _be quiet Pure Power 530W_
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB*
_Alternativ: _Samsung F3 500GB_
*LG GH24*
_Alternativ: _Sony AD-7260S_ oder _ASUS DRW-24B1LT_
*Cooler Master Centurion 534*
_Alternativ: _Xigmatek Midgard_ oder _Antec Three Hundred_
. 
Beim MSI-Board wird nur ein SATA-Kabel mitgeliefert. Zum Anschluss der Festplatte und des Brenners an das Mainboard wird ein weiteres beliebiges SATA-Kabel benötigt.
Der Intel Core i3 hat bereits eine Grafikeinheit innerhalb der CPU, die von den hier empfohlenen Boards nur von dem Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 unterstützt wird. Dort kann man den Monitor direkt am Mainboard anschließen und könnte so im Falle eines Defekts der Grafikkarte (oder als Übergangslösung ohne seperate Grafikkarte) weiterhin mit dem PC arbeiten.
______________________________________________


*700€*
*Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (125W)*
_Alternativ: _Phenom II X4 945 (95W)_
*Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3*
_Alternativ: _ASUS M4A87TD Evo_ oder _Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H_
*4GB Kingston 1333MHz CL7*
_Alternativ: _4GB Corsair 1600MHz CL8_ oder _4GB OCZ 1600MHz CL7_
*HD 6870*
_Alternativ: _GTX 460 1024MB_
*Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W (KM)*
_Alternativ: _Cougar CM 550W (KM)_ oder _Antec TruePower New 550W_ oder _Enermax PRO82+ II 525W_
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB*
_Alternativ: _Samsung F3 500GB_
*LG GH24*
_Alternativ: _Sony AD-7260S_ oder _ASUS DRW-24B1LT_
*Cooler Master Centurion 534*
_Alternativ: _Xigmatek Midgard_ oder _Cooler Master CM 690 (II)_
. 
Bei dem 125W-CPU-Modell von AMD wird ein alternativer Kühler empfohlen (aufgrund der Lautstärke des Boxed-Kühlers), siehe dazu Punkt 2.1.
Die AMD Phenom II X4 werden in 2 verschiedenen Versionen angeboten. 
X4 945: C3-Stepping / C2-Stepping
X4 955: C3-Stepping / C2-Stepping
Das C3-Stepping ist das neuere und zeichnet sich vor allem durch einen geringeren Verbrauch und weniger Abwärme aus, womit die Effizienz der CPUs steigt.
 


Mfg
​


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Das hört sich doch gleich besser an - dann würd ich gleich sowas nehmen (für WoW viel zu viel Power - aber ich denke du spielst ja nicht NUR WoW - vor allem die nächsten Jahre?)

CPU : http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242 - Phenom II 965
Kühler : http://www3.hardware...=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
Festplatte : http://www3.hardware...=28151&agid=689 - Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : http://www3.hardware...=27225&agid=631 - Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil : http://www3.hardware...23718&agid=240- Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W
Laufwerk : http://www3.hardware...=23095&agid=699 - LG GH22NS40
Mainboard : http://www3.hardware...36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
RAM : http://www3.hardware...38486&agid=1192 - 4GB GEIL DDR3 1333MHz CL7
Grafikkarte : http://www3.hardware...=37414&agid=707 - MSI GTX460 Hawk
Zusammenbau : http://www3.hardware...id=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

macht dann : 686,56&#8364;

Wie oben schon gesagt - nur für WoW total oversized - aber die Investition lohnt sich , wenn du noch andere Sachen (vorhandene/kommende Shooter etc.) spielen willst , allemal._
_
Grafikkarte könntest du für einen geringen Aufpreis auch noch zur GTX470 oder HD6870 ändern._


----------



## Caps-lock (3. November 2010)

@Draelia
Ich dachte das neue Wasser ist DX 11 ?
Da wirst du mit einer 4850 nicht viel Freude dran haben.

Und es ist logisch, dass wenn du veraltete Teile kaufst, eine Menge Geld sparst.
Warum tauscht du bei einem Spiel was nicht vernünftig Quadcores unterstützt einen Dualcore gegen einen Quadcore mit ziemlich identischer Taktung. Das sollte quasi null merklicher Perfomancegewinn sein.
Zumal der Dualcore locker ausreicht. Nur weil sich die Grafik etwas verändert, steigt die Prozessorlast nicht an.
Du solltest dann eher die Graka austauschen ^^.

Wozu brauchst du 8 GB Speicher bei 32 Bit Anwendungen ? Und wenn ein Spiel sooo rechnenhungrig wäre, dass es 8 GB Speicher braucht, dann wäre deine 4850 schon lange ausgestiegen.

Ich hab vor über 2 Jahren 900 Euro ausgegeben für einen PC der deutlich besser ist, als der den du vor einem Jahr gekauft hast. Außerdem habe ich auch Festplatten und Laufwerke gekauft und auf die Qualität geachtet. Momentan läuft hier alles was ich spielen möchte in nativer Monitorauflösung.
Ich plane Weihnachten 2011 einen neuen Computer zu kaufen.
Das heißt ich bin etwa 3.25 Jahre mit einem Rechner für 900 Euro hingekommen.
Das wären dann 280 Euro im Jahr.

Wenn ich wollte könnte in den Rechner komplett ohne Probleme eine Geforce 460 stecken für 140 Euro, weil ich auf ein gutes Netzteil geachtet habe. Dann ist er auch locker Fit für die neuen Spiele.
Und am Ende habe ich einen Rechner der deutlich schneller ist als deiner und 3 Euro mehr im Jahr für Computer ausgegeben. 
Falls man jetzt davon ausgeht, das du noch alte Teile recyclet hast, wärend ich einen kompletten alten Rechner für 200 Euro losgeworden bin, verschiebt sich das Verhältnis für Rechnerausgaben im Jahr deutlich zu meinen Gunsten.

Mehr Rechner für weniger Geld. 

@ Esqueleto

Der Thread den du verlinkt hast, hat einen entscheidenen Nachteil. Dort steht nicht, wofür die PCs gut sind und vor allem verlinken sie immere zu geizhals.
Also wirst du die Einzelteile unter Umständen bei 10 verschiedenen Händlern bestellen.

Ich find den Thread in unserem Forum da deutlich besser . Außerdem hat der TE keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbau.


----------



## Aske333 (3. November 2010)

eventer schrieb:


> 4gb ram bei ner 32bit anwendung empfehlen..ja nee ist klar  und graka soll mehr als 1gb haben? Den link wo blizz das alles kundtut wuerd ich ma gern sehen



Erstens kann man sehr wohl selbst Windows XP 32 Bit dazu bringen mehr als 2GB pro Anwendung zuzuweisen. Das ist nur eine interne Sperre die man mittels Registryeinträgen aufheben kann. 
Zweitens werden genug Leute mittlerweile ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem haben. 
Drittens gibt es kein Betriebssystem auf dieser Welt, welches keinen Arbeitsspeicher benötigt, daher sind 4GB (wovon 32 bit Systeme 3,5 handlen können) wohl angemessen.

Außerdem bezieht sich das auf ruckelfreie ultra Einstellungen, bei denen auch mal 150 Spieler angezeigt werden.

Das hier sind übrigens die MINIMALEN Anforderungen, laut Blizz:


*Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen:*

Windows XP/XP64/Vista/Vista64/7 (mit den aktuellen Service Packs oder Updates)
Intel Pentium 4 1.3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+
1 GB RAM oder mehr
NVIDIA GeForce FX- oder ATI Radeon 9500-Grafikkarte oder besser
25 GB Festplattenplatz
4X DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
Breitband Internet-Verbindung
Tastatur / Maus
*Die empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen für World of Warcraft sind:

Windows XP 32bit (SP3), Windows XP 64bit (SP2), Windows Vista 32bit (SP1), Windows Vista 64bit (SP1) Windows 7 :*

 * Dual-core Prozessor, wie zum Beispiel ein Intel Pentium D oder ein AMD Athlon 64 X2
 * 2 GB RAM (4 GB für Windows Vista)
 * 3D Grafikkarte mit dem Vertex und Pixel Shader Feature mit 256 MB VRAM, wie zum Beispiel eine Karte der ATI Radeon HD 2600 oder NVIDIA GeForce 8600 (oder besser)
 * DirectX kompatible Soundkarte oder Motherboard mit integrierter Soundkarte
 * Breitband-Internetzugang
 * Multi-Button Maus mit Rad (Scroll-Funktion) wird empfohlen


Und selbst die empfohlenen werden nicht reichen, um Ultra ruckelfrei genießen zu können, sondern sie geben Dir erst die Möglichkeit die Einstellung überhaupt auf ultra zu stellen. Ansonsten ist die Option erst gar nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Esqueleto (3. November 2010)

@caps-lock
Ja aber wenn ich die hardwareliste nehme zu dem Onlineshop oder Händler des Vertrauens laufe und sage so da Liste schau was hast da ? und was kostet es alles zusammen gebaut dann brauch ich kein Plan davon haben. 
Und die Rechner sind ja so zusammengestellt das man damit jetzt zocken kann die Frage ist immer wie und ob es einem so gefällt - und nicht jeder kann 1000de€ im jahr für Hardware ausgeben. 
Ich kenne auch schon 2 die sich die Zusammenstellung zur hilfe genommen habe und vor Ort sich einen Rechner gekauft haben und sind zufrieden. Es sollte ja auch nur als Hilfestellung dienen da er zuerst 400€ ausgeben wollte und jetzt 700€.
Mfg


----------



## Caps-lock (3. November 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht das der Thread schlecht ist .
Nur das wir im Foren auch soetwas haben.
Und das die Preise natürlich nicht so zu halten sind, wenn man nur bei einem Händler kauft.

Für Leute mit etwas Ahnung von Technik, die sich nicht scheuen ihren Rechner selber zu basteln, oder für Leute die Aufrüsten wollen ist der Thread super.


----------



## Codered95 (3. November 2010)

Wie viel Gb braucht man nun für wow insgesammt mt Cata bald ?


----------



## Aske333 (3. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum tauscht du bei einem Spiel was nicht vernünftig Quadcores unterstützt einen Dualcore gegen einen Quadcore mit ziemlich identischer Taktung.



Seit Patch 3.0 unterstützt WoW sogar sehr gut QuadCores. Du musst allerdings auch Deine Config ändern (config.wtf)

SET processAffinityMask "15"


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Seit Patch 3.0 unterstützt WoW sogar sehr gut QuadCores. Du musst allerdings auch Deine Config ändern (config.wtf)
> 
> SET processAffinityMask "15"



Und seid 4.0 nicht mehr nötig, wenn man neu installiert (ansonsten bleibt die bisherige Einstellung).


----------



## Caps-lock (3. November 2010)

Das verstehe ich unter nicht vernünftig 
Man muss manuell Editieren.

Davon abgesehen sollte WoW nicht wegen dem Dualcore ruckeln.


----------



## dedennis (3. November 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist hart an der Kante. Mein Rat: sieh zu ob Du noch 200 auftreiben kannst und hol Dir den buffed.de Rechner.



dieses scheiss teil??? nur weil buffed drauch steht teurer! 

Hier mal ein Beispiel was dir Leisten kannst!


----------



## Parasîte1 (3. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich unter nicht vernünftig
> Man muss manuell Editieren.



Vernünftig unterstützt wird es, jedoch wurde die Option nicht in das WoW Optionsinterface eingebaut.

Deswegen kann man da keine feste Definition für Vernünftig definieren. Ist es vernünftig dass WoW bei einer Neuinstallation mit 800x600 startet? Nein. Es unterstützt andere Auflösungen aber vollstens.

Von daher: Unterstützt wird es vollkommen.

Mit Tweakwow zB. kann man es auch ingame einstellen.

Unterstützen hat nicht mit der Grafischen Auswahloption inGame zu tun (oder das Fehlen dieser).


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> dieses scheiss teil??? nur weil buffed drauch steht teurer!
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel was dir Leisten kannst!



_Er hat doch mehrere Zusammenstellung bekommen - was soll er jetzt damit?

399&#8364; für Rechner inkl. Win7? Das hat nicht´s mit nem Spielerechner zu tun... _

_Onboardgrafikkarte..wuhu! _


----------



## Bighorn (3. November 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> dieses scheiss teil??? nur weil buffed drauch steht teurer!
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel was dir Leisten kannst!




OMG, da hat meine Schreibmaschine auf dem Dachboden mehr Rechenleistung 


Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich auch nur sagen das es sich lohnt lieber einmal etwas mehr Geld für einen anständigen Rechner auszugeben als jedes Jahr 
Nach- bzw. Umrüsten zu müssen.
Ist schon schlimm genug, das meißt pünktlich nach Ablauf der Garantie was verreckt.
Bei einem venünftigen Board kann ich meißt nach Jahren noch einen aktuelleren Proz. verbauen indem ich das BIOS auf aktuelleren Stand bringe.
Habe ich vorher nicht bei der Kühlung gespart kann ich mit neuem Proz auch das alte Kühlsystem beibehalten.

Das selbe mit Netzteilen. Wer da spart muß unter Umstände bei einer Anschaffung einer neuen GraKa auch beim Netzteil nachbessern.


----------



## Mod2506 (3. November 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Mod 2506 redet Unsinn, um das mal vorweg zu nehmen. Was er an Kohle verbläst ist Nerdig und absolut nicht notwendig um WoW ruckelfrei zu spielen. Sicher kann man damit Spaß haben, aber es geht heir nich drum, möglichst viel, sondern wenig Geld auf den Kopp zu haun.
> 
> Ich habe für mich uns meine Frau vor exakt einem Jahr 700 Euro ausgegeben, das Waren zwei Rechner mit SAockel 775er Mainboard, Intel Pentium Dual Core 2,6 ghZ (allerdings nur 800mhz) 4 GB Ram, und ner ATI Radeon HD 4850. Das ganze mit Gehäuse wie gesagt bei 750 Euro für ZWEI Rechner. Festplatten waren ncoh Vorhanden, genauso wie CD-Rams, also flalen die nicht in die Ausgaben.
> 
> ...



Ich würde hier nicht von Unsinn reden. Es ist nur eine Investition, dass ich mal für 3 Jahre lang meine Ruhe habe, ohne über Hardwareprobleme nachdenken zu müssen. Natürlich will ich nicht NUR WoW spielen, da gehts dann wirklich billiger. Aber vielleicht will der TE das auch irgendwann nicht mehr, und dann muss er sich wieder einen neuen zulegen. Da finde ich es einfach besser 1 mal mehr zu zahlen, und dafür sich keine Sorgen mehr machen zu müssen. Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.

Mein PC wird dann so ausschauen:

Prozessor: Intel i7 870
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföhn
GraKa: Geforce 470 GTX
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D Deluxe
RAM: Kingston 8GB (Welcher genau weiß ich leider nicht, baut das Geschäft meines Vertrauens)
Festplatte: Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1 TB
Netzteil:OCZ 600MXSP ModXStream  
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
Netzkarte: Von alten Rechner übernommen
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B083L/RSBP interne BluRay Combo
Gehäuse: Antec Six Hundred
2x extra 120mm Lüfter


----------



## Caps-lock (3. November 2010)

der Rechner sieht doch mal solide aus.
Im schlimmsten Fall baut man in 2 Jahren noch mal eine Graka nach und hat dann wieder 2 Jahre lang Ruhe.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2010)

Find nur den RAM übertrieben...8GB RAM braucht kein Mensch und wird man so schnell auch nicht brauchen. Ein 600W-Netzteil ist auch übertrieben, 500W reichen vollkommen aus, eigentlich sogar schon 450 (Sofern man keine SLI-Ambitionen hat)
Ansonsten aber grundsolide.


----------



## Mod2506 (3. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, denke da immer zukunftssicher.  Und beim Netzteil nehme ich grundsätzlich mehr Leistung, einfach damit Platz nach oben ist, damit ich evtl. später übertakten kann.


----------



## Technocrat (3. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Find nur den RAM übertrieben...8GB RAM braucht kein Mensch und wird man so schnell auch nicht brauchen.


Jaja, und 640KB riechen für alles. Also mal ehrlich, wenn man von was nie genug haben kann, ist es RAM, zumal das im Moment sehr billig ist. Wer 64bit nutzt sollte sich das unbedingt gönnen.


----------



## Ungwale (3. November 2010)

Wo ich auch mal schauen würde auf jeden Fall ist bei Combat Ready. Da hol ich mir meine Rechner und bin extrem zufrieden...stabil, sauber und hochwertig verarbeitet, super Beratung und Service. Ist vielleicht trotz des begrenzten Budgets 'n Blick wert...!? 

http://www.combatready.de/


----------



## Stormspring (3. November 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jaja, und 640KB riechen für alles. Also mal ehrlich, wenn man von was nie genug haben kann, ist es RAM, zumal das im Moment sehr billig ist. Wer 64bit nutzt sollte sich das unbedingt gönnen.



Naja, den Spruch Ram sei momentan sehr billig gibts irgendwie auch schon 15 Jahre  Wann war Ram eigentlich mal nicht billg. Schaden kanns aber jedenfalls nicht.

Zum eigentlichen Thema sei gesagt, dass man Wow auch mit einem 400 Euro PC gut spielen kann, etwa mit so einem selbstgebauten wie aus dem geposteten Gamefaq-Link. Mit einem für 700 Euro sollte es dann nichtmal mehr in Extremsituationen Probleme geben.

Wichtig ist: auf schnellen RAM (DDR3 1333?) und schnellen Grafikspeicher achten (GDDR5?) ?=bitte korrigieren falls falsch, bei Games ist hoch getakteter CPU wichtiger als viele Kerne (3 reichen wenn man sparen will). Und natürlich kann gerade bei Wow die Investition in einen hochwertigen und grooooßen widescreen TFT (falls nicht schon vorhanden) nicht schaden.


----------



## Quatschy (3. November 2010)

Was WOW bisher nicht gemacht hat, passiert aber mit Patch 4.0.3 , nämlich die Unterstützung von Quadcore. Bisher war es nicht der Fall, mit Cataclysm schon.

In der Aktuellen MMORE ( hoffe darf das erwähnen ) hat es nen schönen, mehrseitigen Bericht zu diesem Thema. Damit man ungefähr abwägen kann wie es mit dem Addon auschauen wird bei einem daheim wurde es auf unzähliger Rechnern getestet. Und da die Jungz da schon Ahnung haben finde ich es witzig was für Rechnerchen hier manche für Gutes-sehr gutes cataclysm spielen zusammenbasteln würden 

Aber jedem das seine. Bin der Meinung einmal ab circa 800Euro mit Betriebssystem (64bit) investiert und ne ganze Weile Spass dran als irgendwas drunter und dann bei geringen Grafikeinstellungen und trotzdem keinem ruckelfreien Spiel keinen Spass ( von Anfang an )


----------



## Klos1 (3. November 2010)

Ich werf hier auch mal was in den Raum. Wow wird darauf gut zu zocken sein und das meiste andere auch in annehmbarer Qualität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acekill (3. November 2010)

mein tipp bau dir einen wird wesentlich billiger und hast du nicht die ganzen scheißprogramme von dell acer etc drauf kannst ihn inviduell gestallten etc


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Ich kann an sich genug ausgeben, ich will es nur nicht
> 
> 
> Also so zwischen 600 und 700 € wäre schon meine Grenze.
> ...



_Das sagte der TE auf Seite 2 - worauf ich dann antwortete : 
_


painschkes schrieb:


> _Das hört sich doch gleich besser an - dann würd ich gleich sowas nehmen (für WoW viel zu viel Power - aber ich denke du spielst ja nicht NUR WoW - vor allem die nächsten Jahre?)
> 
> CPU : http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242 - Phenom II 965
> Kühler : http://www3.hardware...=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
> ...


----------



## lord just (3. November 2010)

Quatschy schrieb:


> Was WOW bisher nicht gemacht hat, passiert aber mit Patch 4.0.3 , nämlich die Unterstützung von Quadcore. Bisher war es nicht der Fall, mit Cataclysm schon.
> 
> In der Aktuellen MMORE ( hoffe darf das erwähnen ) hat es nen schönen, mehrseitigen Bericht zu diesem Thema. Damit man ungefähr abwägen kann wie es mit dem Addon auschauen wird bei einem daheim wurde es auf unzähliger Rechnern getestet. Und da die Jungz da schon Ahnung haben finde ich es witzig was für Rechnerchen hier manche für Gutes-sehr gutes cataclysm spielen zusammenbasteln würden
> 
> Aber jedem das seine. Bin der Meinung einmal ab circa 800Euro mit Betriebssystem (64bit) investiert und ne ganze Weile Spass dran als irgendwas drunter und dann bei geringen Grafikeinstellungen und trotzdem keinem ruckelfreien Spiel keinen Spass ( von Anfang an )



wow unterstütze schon seit längerem bis zu 64 cpu cores. man muss da halt nur in der config was umstellen, weil die standardeinstellung nur zwischen 1 und 2 cpu kernen unterscheiden kann. wenn man mehr hat, dann muss man das manuell einstellen (die entsprechende werte gibts im internet und ansonsten tweak-wow). was jetzt mit cataclysm dazu kommt ist nur das die standardeinstellung bis zu 4 cpu kerne erkennt und dementsprechend den wert einstellt. es werden aber trotzdem noch immer weitere kerne unterstützt.


dann an den TE

was mir an nem neuen rechner für wow wichtig wäre, wäre eine dx11 kompatible grafikkarte (wie z.b. die gtx460), da man dann die neue dx11api mit dem neuen wasser (ohne muss man das alte aktivieren um wasser zu sehen) nutzen kann und unter der dx11api mehr die grafikkarte belastet wird als die cpu und so die performance um einiges besser ist (hab im schnitt 20fps mehr als mit der dx9 api).


----------



## Klos1 (3. November 2010)

lord schrieb:


> wow unterstütze schon seit längerem bis zu 64 cpu cores.



Soll ich dir sagen, was ich darüber denke? Muhahahahahaha!

Es gibt keine CPU mit 64 Kerne zu kaufen. Zumindest nicht für dich. Für die NASA vielleicht.

Im übrigen ist ein Performance-Unterschied in Wow zwischen Dual und Quad zu gut wie nicht gegeben.
64 Kerne...LOL! Als gelernter Anwendungsentwickler kann ich da nur lachen.

Wer zum Geier soll das bitte programmieren? Den zeig mir mal.


----------



## B3N€ (3. November 2010)

den pc den painschekes gepostet hat werde ich mir so in etwa auch holen ist auch schon bestellt danke nochmal


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Kein Problem :-)

Was ich vor allem so lustig finde - du machst nen Thread in der Technik-Ecke auf und bekommst ein paar kompetente Antworten und gut ist..

Hier sind´s schon wieder 3 Seiten wovon die Hälfte irgendwelcher Stuss ist..

/Edit : Okay..4 Seiten 
_


----------



## Chirogue (3. November 2010)

Mod2506 schrieb:


> Hallo Mixtape
> 
> Du möchtest einen "guten" Rechner, aber nur 400€ ausgeben? Das widerspricht sich.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber du redest Mist.. 1000€ für nen pc auf dem wow flüssig läuft bezahlst du vielleicht wenn du ne 500gb SSD Platte reinhaust xD

Ehrlich mein Bruder hat seinen pc aufgerüstet, neues Board, Prozessor, Graka und RAM reingehauen.
Er hat so ca. 500 Euro ausgegeben oder 600 und er kann in der cata beta auf Ultra zocken mit ner 1920x1080er auflösung..
Es laufen 2 Bildschirme an seinem Rechner
Graka: msi r5770 Hawk
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9550
RAM: 6 gb DDR2 1066mhz ( kp welche Marke)
Board is glaube nen Asus m3a

Und das reicht vollkommen aus. 
Er kann nebenbei iTunes, Opera un Skype laufen lassen ohne dass es probs gibt..

So long


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen, was ich darüber denke? Muhahahahahaha!
> 
> Es gibt keine CPU mit 64 Kerne zu kaufen. Zumindest nicht für dich. Für die NASA vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wo Du gelernt hast, aber anscheinend war es nicht sehr viel . Wenn Du multithreaded programmierst, dann eigentlich so, daß Dein Programm mit der Anzahl der verfügbaren CPUs irgendwo skaliert. Daher sollte es in der Regel kein Mehraufwand sein, ob Du für 2, 4 oder eine Million Kerne programmierst.

Und 64 Kerne sind für dicke VMServer, welche mittlerweile selbst mittelständische Unternehmen einsetzen auch keine Seltenheit mehr.


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo Du gelernt hast, aber anscheinend war es nicht sehr viel . Wenn Du multithreaded programmierst, dann eigentlich so, daß Dein Programm mit der Anzahl der verfügbaren CPUs irgendwo skaliert. Daher sollte es in der Regel kein Mehraufwand sein, ob Du für 2, 4 oder eine Million Kerne programmierst.
> 
> Und 64 Kerne sind für dicke VMServer, welche mittlerweile selbst mittelständische Unternehmen einsetzen auch keine Seltenheit mehr.



Was man ja schon an Spielen sieht  Selbst heute sind nicht alle erscheinenden Spiele und kostenpflichtigen Anwendungen auf 4 Threads optimiert, geschweige denn auf mögliche 8 Threads mit i7-Prozessoren :>


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was man ja schon an Spielen sieht  Selbst heute sind nicht alle erscheinenden Spiele und kostenpflichtigen Anwendungen auf 4 Threads optimiert, geschweige denn auf mögliche 8 Threads mit i7-Prozessoren :>



Optimieren ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und die Tatsache, daß manche Spiele derzeit nur einen Kern benutzen liegt daran, daß Multithreading Programmierung immer noch sehr viel komplexer ist.


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo Du gelernt hast, aber anscheinend war es nicht sehr viel . Wenn Du multithreaded programmierst, dann eigentlich so, daß Dein Programm mit der Anzahl der verfügbaren CPUs irgendwo skaliert. Daher sollte es in der Regel kein Mehraufwand sein, ob Du für 2, 4 oder eine Million Kerne programmierst.



Es ist deiner Aussage nach viel komplexer, aber kein Mehraufwand. Warum ist es denn komplexer? Weil sich der Code gravierend unterscheidet. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier nicht sonderlich viel gelernt hat. Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche Threads ins Leben rufen und dann sagen, jetzt mach mal schön. Du musst das ganze synchronisieren.
Denn die Daten eines Threads wirst du auch in einem anderen brauchen. Du musst gewährleisten, dass sie bis dahin einen gewünschten Zustand haben. Du musst deadlocks vermeiden. Du musst auf soviel achten und der Code bei einen Programm, welches mit 64 Kerne skalieren soll, entscheidet sich gravierend von Prozessen, die einfach nur Schritt für Schritt alles abarbeiten. Die Komplexität steigt gravierend an. Der Mehraufwand ist in vielen Fällen, besonders wohl bei Spielen ein Erheblicher.

Achja! Wir sind ein großes Unternehmen und haben keine CPU's mit 64 Kernen. Wo sollten wir das auch kaufen? Es gibt 6 Kern CPU's zu kaufen. Mit SMT hast du dann 12 logische Einheiten. Die Server haben mehrere CPU's auf einem Board. Das ist ja wohl wieder ne andere Geschichte.
Ich rede von ner CPU mit 64 Kernen. Sowas haben also mittelständische Unternehmen?

Komm, troll dich. Du hast doch keinen Plan.


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Es ist deiner Aussage nach viel komplexer, aber kein Mehraufwand. Warum ist es denn komplexer? Weil sich der Code gravierend unterscheidet. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier nicht sonderlich viel gelernt hat. Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche Threads ins Leben rufen und dann sagen, jetzt mach mal schön. Du musst das ganze synchronisieren.
> Denn die Daten eines Threads wirst du auch in einem anderen brauchen. Du musst gewährleisten, dass sie bis dahin einen gewünschten Zustand haben. Du musst deadlocks vermeiden. Du musst auf soviel achten und der Code bei einen Programm, welches mit 64 Kerne skalieren soll, entscheidet sich gravierend von Prozessen, die einfach nur Schritt für Schritt alles abarbeiten. Die Komplexität steigt gravierend an. Der Mehraufwand ist in vielen Fällen, besonders wohl bei Spielen ein Erheblicher.
> 
> Achja! Wir sind ein großes Unternehmen und haben keine CPU's mit 64 Kernen. Wo sollten wir das auch kaufen? Es gibt 6 Kern CPU's zu kaufen. Mit SMT hast du dann 12 logische Einheiten. Die Server haben mehrere CPU's auf einem Board. Das ist ja wohl wieder ne andere Geschichte.
> ...



Ja, lesen scheint auch nicht Deine Stärke zu sein . Der ganze erste Absatz widerspricht in keinster Weise dem, was ich gesagt habe. Du hast erst gar nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe (oder wolltest es nicht verstehen).

Ob Du mehrere Kerne oder mehrere CPUs hast sollte Dir bei Deiner Anwendung auch relativ egal sein, da Du ja gelernter Anwendungsentwickler bist :-). Aber gut, die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker der Anwendungsentwicklung legt auch andere Schwerpunkte als Programmieren, bzw. Design von Algorithmen.

Und nochmal zu den Kernen: Mittlerweile kannst Du schon Prozessoren mit 100 Kernen kaufen. Schonmal von dem TILE64 gehört? Und die legen auch nicht gleich auf wenn Du anrufst und nicht zur NASA gehörst!!111


----------



## Sarvan (4. November 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Pi3560-Notebook-2-2GHz-nVidia-GT240M/dp/B002TD07X6/ref=sr_1_24?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1288858964&sr=1-24

Ich hab diesen Laptop (oder den gleichen mit ner kleineren Festplatte) für 600 Euro auf Amazon gekauft. Ja wenn ich du wär würd ich schon 600 Euro ausgeben, unabhängig davon, obs ein Laptop ist, ein normaler Rechner kostet ja mit der gleichen Leistung mittlerweile schon genauso viel.
Warum? Die Grafikkarte hat 1GB DDR3 Ram, WoW lässt sich locker auf Ultra zocken, auch in 25er Raids hatte ich dabei keinerlei Probleme (höchstens in Dalaran hatte ich ab und an lags aber wer hat die bitte nicht). Bin mir sicher, das auch mit Cataclysm keine Probleme auftauchen würden. Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ist, obs bei diesem Modell auch geht (Google hilft), aber bei meinem könnte ich notfalls noch auf 8GB DDR2 Ram aufmotzen. Wenn du hauptsächlich WoW zockst, reichen 4GB DDR2 alle mal, die Graka übernimmt einiges. 

MFG


----------



## Fremder123 (4. November 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich du wär würd ich schon 600 Euro ausgeben, unabhängig davon, obs ein Laptop ist, ein normaler Rechner kostet ja mit der gleichen Leistung mittlerweile schon genauso viel.


Das ist ein gefährlicher Irrtum den Du hier verbreitest. Ein Rechner für 600 Euro besitzt teils signifikant MEHR Leistung als ein Laptop für den gleichen Preis. Es ist mitnichten egal, was man sich zulegt. Zudem sollte man nicht vordergründig auf den vorhandenen VRAM schauen, denn eine Graka mit 512 MB in einem Desktoprechner kann einer mit 1GB, welche in einem Laptop ähnlicher Preisklasse verbaut ist, haushoch überlegen sein. Mein Desktop, den ich vor über 2 Jahren für 700 Euro hab zusammenbauen lassen, ist dem Laptop meiner Frau, welchen wir vor gar nicht langer Zeit für knapp 800 Euro gekauft haben, leistungsmäßig immer noch recht deutlich überlegen. Und das trotz der Tatsache, dass beide Grafikkarten 1 GB VRAM haben...

Und wie Du angeblich mit DEM Laptop auf Ultra spielen kannst ist mir ein Rätsel... wir haben einen ähnlichen Laptop daheim (nur halt mit einer Radeon statt einer nVidia) und seit 4.0 ist gerademal "Mittel" der höchste einstellbare Wert. Sag mir doch mal, wie Du auf Ultra kommst, vielleicht gibts ja noch Tipps und Tricks die ich nicht beachtet habe.


----------



## Mira Moloch (4. November 2010)

*Hauptprozessor:*

*AMD Athlon II X3 435*
_Taktfrequenz: 3x 2.900 MHz
Bustakt: 4.000 MT/s
L2-Cache: 3x 512 Kbyte_
--------------------------------
CPU AMD Sockel AM3
*AMD® Athlon II X3 450*
Sockel AM3, 3200MHz, 45nm, Rana Triple Core, 64bit, 95W, box
69,90



*Mainboard:*

*ASRock M3A770DE*
_Anschlüsse: 2x PS/2, 4x USB 2.0, RJ-45, 4x Line-Out, Line-In, Mikrofon_
---------------------------------------------
Mainboards Sockel AM3
*ASRock M3A770DE*
AMD® 770, 3xPCI, 1xPCIe x1, 2xPCIe 2.0 x16, 4xDDR3,
Sound, Gbit LAN, S-ATA II RAID, eSATA
56,90

*Grafikkarte:*

*Grafikchip: Radeon HD 5750*
_Grafikspeicher: 512 MByte
Ausgänge: HDMI, DVI-I_ (HDCP)_, VGA_
------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarten PCI Express ATI
*1GB** Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X OC*
1GB, *Radeon* HD5770, DDR5, 2xDVI, HDMI, DP, CrossFireX,
Vapor-X Kühler, Overclocked, lite retail
139,90


*Hauptspeicher:*

*2 GByte DDR3-1333*<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4GB** Corsair TW3X4G1333C9A DDR3-1333 Kit*
66,90


*Festplatte:*

*500 GByte SATA* (Samsung SpinPoint F3)
_Drehzahl:        	7.200 U/min
Cache:              	16 MByte_
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*750GB** Samsung HD754JJ*
750GB, 7200U/min, 32MB Cache, 11ms, S-ATA II, *Spinpoint F3*
46,90


*Netzteil:*

*Be quiet Pure Power L7 430W
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*430 Watt BeQuiet Pure Power L7*
430 Watt, ATX 2.3, 120mm Lüfter, 4x S-ATA, 1x PCIe, 80 PLUS, Silent, schwarz
51,90


*DVD-Laufwerk:*

*LG GH-22NS (DVD-Brenner)*
-----------------------------------------------------------
Laufwerke DVD-Brenner
*LG GH-22NP20 schwarz*
22x DVD+/-R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 16x DVD+DL, 12x DVD-DL,
12x DVD-RAM, IDE, SecurDisc, schwarz, bulk
24,90


*Gehäuse: *

*Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy*
------------------------------------------------------
*CoolerMaster **Elite RC-330*
o. Netzteil, 120mm Lüfter, schwarz
39,90

*Software:*

*Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit*
-------------------------------------------------------------
*--*

*Summe*

*599,-*
--------------------------------
*497,20*



Überm Strich (-------) der Buffed-PC (von einigen hier empfohlen) Unterm Strich in Anlehnung an den Buffed-PC bei Snogard.de zusammengestellt. Suche selber grad...vielleicht hol ich mir genau den ;-)


----------



## Turican (4. November 2010)

Du sparst zu sehr an der CPU,das is allgemein und besonders bei WoW keine gute Idee.


----------



## Mira Moloch (4. November 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Du sparst zu sehr an der CPU,das is allgemein und besonders bei WoW keine gute Idee.




Mach mich schlau...was wäre die bessere Alternative?

*Athlon II X4 640*
Sockel AM3, 3000MHz, 45nm, Propus Quad Core, 64bit, 95W, box 
89,90

??


----------



## Bufy146 (4. November 2010)

Sorry ihr braucht 1000&#8364; um euch nen guten WOW rechner zu gönnen lol.
Ich hab für meinen nur 400&#8364; bezahlt und kann super spielen.

Das wichtigste sind nur die vorraussetzungen zb. 1000g Grafikkarte 4g Arbeitspeicher guten Prozzesor 5Giga ist meiner wenn das nicht reicht weis ich auch net und da brauch ich keine 1000&#8364; für ausgeben. Oder man stellt sich einen zusammen spart man auch Geld.

weil was bringt euch das wenn ihr 1000&#8364; ausgebt und die komponenten die drin sind nicht wirklich gut miteinander arbeiten da bringt der teuerste rechner nix.

Bufy


----------



## Aske333 (4. November 2010)

Bufy146 schrieb:


> Sorry ihr braucht 1000€ um euch nen guten WOW rechner zu gönnen lol.
> Ich hab für meinen nur 400€ bezahlt und kann super spielen.
> 
> Das wichtigste sind nur die vorraussetzungen zb. 1000g Grafikkarte 4g Arbeitspeicher guten Prozzesor 5Giga ist meiner wenn das nicht reicht weis ich auch net und da brauch ich keine 1000€ für ausgeben. Oder man stellt sich einen zusammen spart man auch Geld.
> ...



Noch mehr qualifizierte Aussagen bitte!


----------



## Noctes (4. November 2010)

Mira schrieb:


> Mach mich schlau...was wäre die bessere Alternative?
> 
> *Athlon II X4 640*
> Sockel AM3, 3000MHz, 45nm, Propus Quad Core, 64bit, 95W, box
> ...



Ich sehe das anders als Turican. Der Prozessor hat nach wie vor ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Wenn du da mehr Leistung haben möchtest würde ich eher zu einem Phenom raten, wegen des höheren (vorhandenen) L3 Caches. Phenom X3 740 Der wäre sogar eine Black Edition, also relativ leicht übertaktbar (dazu würde sich natürlich ein besserer Kühler empfehlen). Außerdem gibt es die Chance den vierten Kern freizuschalten. Dann hättest du einen X4, aber das kann man vorher nicht wissen.

Mal zur Info, ist zwar schon etwas älter aber man kann schon noch ein paar Rückschlüsse ziehen: 
Tom´s Hardware Athlon X3
Benchmark
Edit: Link zum Phenom geht jetzt, hoffentlich...  Verdammt, beide Links haben nicht funktioniert. Aber jetzt.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. November 2010)

Bufy146 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste sind nur die vorraussetzungen zb. 1000g Grafikkarte


Ich kann 1.000 Gold für die Grafikkarte bezahlen? Super! Wie ist der Umrechnungskurs und wo kann ich in Euro tauschen?!


----------



## Mod2506 (4. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen, was ich darüber denke? Muhahahahahaha!
> 
> Es gibt keine CPU mit 64 Kerne zu kaufen. Zumindest nicht für dich. Für die NASA vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Schon mal was gehört von Virtual Cores? Also in der Theorie ist es auf jeden Fall möglich, nur der Nutzen dahinter ist halt.. naja :9

mfg
MoD


----------



## Noctes (4. November 2010)

Mod2506 schrieb:


> Schon mal was gehört von Virtual Cores? Also in der Theorie ist es auf jeden Fall möglich, nur der Nutzen dahinter ist halt.. naja :9
> 
> mfg
> MoD



Lasst hier doch bitte mal diese sinnlosen Randdiskussionen. Die bringen weder euch was, noch Mixtape oder sonst irgendwem.

BTT:
Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag: Ich finde die Liste von Mira Moloch sehr gut. Das einzige bei dem ich mir was anderes vorstellen könnte wäre beim Netzteil. Ein 350 Watt reicht da völlig. Für die 10&#8364; weniger wäre dann noch ein besserer Prozessor Kühler drin (siehe Hinweis zum Übtertakten in meinem letzten Beitrag).

Ich persönlich bin nach 15 Jahren PC Bastel Erfahrung davon abgegangen im voraus Komponenten zu kaufen (alá ich kaufe jetzt mal ein 450 Watt Netzteil weil ich vielleicht irgendwann mal eine bessere GraKa kaufen möchte). Durch sowas hab ich schon viel Geld sinnlos ausgegeben weil sich in den kommenden Jahren etwas geändert hat. Meine Meinung zu Netzteilen: lieber 10-20&#8364; mehr für ein Markenteil ausgeben als ein billiges zu kaufen. Damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte schon Aussetzer in heftigen Situationen mit einem 600W No Name Netzteil, ein 450W be Quiet macht aber kein Problem.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Ich kann an sich genug ausgeben, ich will es nur nicht
> 
> 
> Also so zwischen 600 und 700 € wäre schon meine Grenze.
> ...



_Das sagte der TE auf Seite 2 - worauf ich dann antwortete : 
_


painschkes schrieb:


> _Das hört sich doch gleich besser an - dann würd ich gleich sowas nehmen (für WoW viel zu viel Power - aber ich denke du spielst ja nicht NUR WoW - vor allem die nächsten Jahre?)
> 
> CPU : http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242 - Phenom II 965
> Kühler : http://www3.hardware...=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
> ...



_Nochmal ein Selfquote.
Mit eurem gepsamme helft ihr nicht wirklich - der TE sagte mir aber auch per PM schon das es warscheinlich darauf hinaus läuft.._


----------



## chaosruler (4. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen, was ich darüber denke? Muhahahahahaha!
> 
> Es gibt keine CPU mit 64 Kerne zu kaufen. Zumindest nicht für dich. Für die NASA vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Was das "wer soll das bitte programmieren" angeht kann ich dir nicht folgen. Wenn ich ein Problem habe, dass ich z.B. sinnvoll auf 64 threads aufteilen kann ist der mehraufwand bei der entwicklung minimal. Syncronisation darfst du ja auch schon bei einem Kern machen wenn du beispielsweise mti threads spielst. Aber das weisst du ja als gelernter Anwendungsentwickler.


----------



## Darkneer (4. November 2010)

Kannst dir des mal ankucken ( Preise von Alternate )

Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX *EVGA GeForce GTX460* 1 *x* je € 172,[sup]90*[/sup]


CPU Sockel AM3 *AMD Athlon II X4 630* 1 *x* je € 78,[sup]90*[/sup]


Netzteile bis 600 Watt *be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W* 1 *x* je € 55,[sup]90[/sup]



Gehäuse Midi Tower *MS-TECH CA-0130* 1 *x* je € 24,[sup]99*[/sup]


Gehäuse Lüfter *Arctic-Cooling F9* 1 *x* je € 3,[sup]99*[/sup]


Mainboards Sockel AM3 *ASRock M3N78D* 1 *x* je € 49,[sup]99*[/sup]


Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA *Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 500 GB* 1 *x* je € 33,[sup]99*[/sup]



Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333 *Buffalo DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* 1 *x* je € 62,[sup]90*[/sup]



DVD-Laufwerke SATA *Samsung SH-D163C* 1 *x* je € 14,[sup]79*[/sup]




Endpreis: € 498,[sup]35*[/sup]


----------



## Annovella (4. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Kauf dir kein 400 Euro PC, dafür bekommst du nur Mist.. undzwar Mist, mit dem du nicht lange glücklich bist.

Hab meiner Freundin den hier bestellt(mit einige kleinen Konfigurationsänderungen:
http://www.one.de/sh...roducts_id=4130
Da weiss man, das sie den viele Jahre benutzen kann und seine Leistung gut genug bleibt.
Wenn du wirklich einen PC kaufen willst, solltest du mindestens mit 700 Euro rechnen, für 400 bekommst du keinen, der Cata-Rdy ist, zukunftsversiert ist und lange hält.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Wieso zur Hölle empfiehlt man One.de?

Google bitte mal danach..

Der TE sagte mir per PM das er warscheinlich meine Zusammenstellung nehmen wird.

Ausserdem habt ihr überlesen das er bereit ist bis zu 700€ auszugeben - dafür hab ich ihm schon eine Zusammenstellung gepostet..eine Seite zurückblättern und gut ist.

Man man..typisch WoW-Forum.._


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man man..typisch WoW-Forum.._



In dem Fall gebe ich dir sogar recht, und ich kann dem TE auch nur empfehlen deine Zusammenstellung zu nehmen.
One.de zu empfehlen ist wirklich grenzwertig. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles  Gestern wurde mir ein iPod Touch als eBookReader empfohlen...
Immer diese selbsternannten Technik-Profis


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Wenn wenigstens gute/kompetente Kommentare kommen würden..dann wäre das hier halb so schlimm..

In der Technik-Ecke hätten wir eine oder vllt zwei Seiten mit kompetenten Kommentaren und am Ende hat der TE dann einen Rechner genau auf sein Budget zugeschnitten und alles ist super..hier? 5 Seiten wo ich auf 3 verschiedenen die Zusammenstellung gepostet habe und es wird immernoch diskutiert..grrrr... _


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

man kann auch für wenig geld nen gescheiten pc haben ....
ich hab für meinen net viel ausgegeben,.....

man muss nur sich mal umschauen und ob es nen buffed rechner sein muss??! ich glaube kaum

ich hab meinen gebraucht und vollfunktionierend im geschäft gekauft, der läuft tip top, hab meinen alten in anzahlung gegeben und für den neuen noch 100 euro hingelegt, mit nordnend gabs ne neue grafikkarte für 80 euro und 1gb speicher extra für 45&#8364; . und es läuft tip top! es muss nicht immer neuwaren sein, allerdings sollte man bei gebrauchten bzw selbst zusammen gebastelten schon vertrauen in den verkäufer, kumpel oder was weis ich wen haben und ne garantie aushandeln mit der beide seiten leben können.


----------



## Noctes (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn wenigstens gute/kompetente Kommentare kommen würden..dann wäre das hier halb so schlimm..
> 
> In der Technik-Ecke hätten wir eine oder vllt zwei Seiten mit kompetenten Kommentaren und am Ende hat der TE dann einen Rechner genau auf sein Budget zugeschnitten und alles ist super..hier? 5 Seiten wo ich auf 3 verschiedenen die Zusammenstellung gepostet habe und es wird immernoch diskutiert..grrrr... _



Können wir das jetzt so verstehen das alle die nicht deine Meinung sind einen schlechten Kommentar abgeben? Ich persönlich finde es immer gut wenn ich mehrere Dinge zur Auswahl habe und bin deshalb für mehrere Vorschläge dankbar. Das der TE bis zu 700€ ausgeben kann/würde habe ich gelesen. Die Frage ist natürlich ob es unbedingt sein muss. Das kann im Grunde nur der TE entscheiden. Nachdem er sich aber schon seit ner Weile nicht mehr meldet, können wir uns diese Diskussion echt sparen und niemand muss sich beleidigt fühlen weil sein Nonplusultra Rechner nicht von allen entsprechend gewürdigt wird.


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Ehefrau schrieb:


> man kann auch für wenig geld nen gescheiten pc haben ....



Und da kommt die Frage auf, was für Ansprüche man stellt.
Ich tippe doch einfach mal darauf, dass du nicht mit einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 bei Ultra-Grafikeinstellungen spielst, oder? Vermutlich eher weit darunter. Mit dem Rechner von painschkes wird er das schaffen, und WoW sieht nunmal bei weitem besser aus, wenn der Rechner Ultra verkraftet.

@Noctes: Er sagt nicht, dass seine Zusammenstellung das non plus ultra ist, aber du kannst dir sicher sein, es ist eine verdammt gute. Sie liegt im Preisrahmen des TE und ist, wie painschkes selbst sagt, für WoW zu gut, für die nähere Zukunft und andere Spiele erstmal ausreichend.


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und da kommt die Frage auf, was für Ansprüche man stellt.
> Ich tippe doch einfach mal darauf, dass du nicht mit einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 bei Ultra-Grafikeinstellungen spielst, oder? Vermutlich eher weit darunter. Mit dem Rechner von painschkes wird er das schaffen, und WoW sieht nunmal bei weitem besser aus, wenn der Rechner Ultra verkraftet.



Sicher steht mein rechner net auf ultra, aber musses das sein? er sucht was wo man gut mit spielen kann, ich hab auch auch mittel nen super bild, das bild ist ja nicht nur vom pc her abhängig sondern auch vom monitor, es laggt net, ich sehe alles was was ich sehen muss, sehe schatten sehe im hintergrund fast alles. was will ich mehr?


----------



## Dabow (4. November 2010)

Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit www.one.de gemacht, ich hoffe ich darf den Link nennen ? Werbung und so ?

Wenn nicht, steinigt mich. Liebe Grüße


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Ich fühl mich nicht beleidigt und die Zusammenstellung beinhaltet auch keinen Nonplusultra-Rechner , es geht einfach nur darum das viele Leute einfach nur posten ohne vorher gelesen zu haben ob das , worauf sie antworten überhaupt noch aktuell ist oder ob es dem TE überhaupt helfen könnte.

Und nein , 700&#8364; müssen es nicht sein - da er aber bis zu 700&#8364; ausgeben kann/möchte gabs eine 700&#8364; Zusammenstellung - wie du sicherlich gesehen hast hab ich auch zwei kleinere Zusammenstellungen gepostet.

Ausserdem sagte der TE zu mir in einer PM das es warscheinlich auf die 700&#8364; Zusammenstellung hinausläuft - was ich auch schon erwähnt hatte.

Ich find es nur äusserst schlimm irgendwelche Kommentare abzugeben (ich meine jetzt nicht dich) wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat - und dann so Sachen wie One.de o.ä. zu empfehlen..

Aber gut..ich will mich auch garnicht streiten , ich würde mich nur aus einem Thema raushalten von dem ich keine Ahnung habe..denn so kann man dem TE (nicht nur auf diesen Thread bezogen) nicht helfen.._


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche nach einem guten Rechner um das neue Addon gut spielen zu können und auch die Grafik ausnutzen zu können.
> Mein Budget liegt bei 400€. *[Budget wurde auf 700 erhöht durch den TE  ]*
> ...






Ehefrau schrieb:


> Sicher steht mein rechner net auf ultra, aber musses das sein?



Siehe oben, ja, der TE möchte auf Ultra spielen.


----------



## Ehefrau (4. November 2010)

ist halt jedem selbst überlassen, ich brauch nicht alles non plus ultra. nur weil nen ast mehr braun aussieht oder die wolke etwas schärfer im detail ist, spiele ich deswegen nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter


----------



## Twitbum96 (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das hört sich doch gleich besser an - dann würd ich gleich sowas nehmen (für WoW viel zu viel Power - aber ich denke du spielst ja nicht NUR WoW - vor allem die nächsten Jahre?)
> 
> CPU : http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242 - Phenom II 965
> Kühler : http://www3.hardware...=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
> ...



Wenn man den AMD Prozessor will, dann sollte man den 955 BE nehmen. Der 965 ist lediglich ein hochgetakter 955 d.h. du kannst dir das Geld dafür sparen falls man nicht vorhat zu übertakten.


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> OMG, da hat meine Schreibmaschine auf dem Dachboden mehr Rechenleistung
> 
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich auch nur sagen das es sich lohnt lieber einmal etwas mehr Geld für einen anständigen Rechner auszugeben als jedes Jahr
> ...






Du sagst da es ist üblich das nach der Garantie etwas verreckt  Bei mir ist nach 7 Tagen das Netzteil flöten gegangen, hab dann aber alles ersetzt bekommen^^


----------



## Twitbum96 (4. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit www.one.de gemacht, ich hoffe ich darf den Link nennen ? Werbung und so ?
> 
> Wenn nicht, steinigt mich. Liebe Grüße



von www.one.de würde ich eher abraten. Einfach mal nach One.de Ärger googeln.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

Twitbum96 schrieb:


> Wenn man den AMD Prozessor will, dann sollte man den 955 BE nehmen. Der 965 ist lediglich ein hochgetakter 955 d.h. du kannst dir das Geld dafür sparen falls man nicht vorhat zu übertakten.


_
Du wiedersprichst dir aber selber?

Der 965er hat einen höheren Takt als der 955er - wenn der TE also nicht übertakten will dann ist er mit dem 965er besser dran , da dieser ja schon ab Werk einen höheren Takt hat._
_
Und die paar Euro machen bei dem Preis (der ja noch unter den besagten 700&#8364; liegt) investieren._


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn wenigstens gute/kompetente Kommentare kommen würden..dann wäre das hier halb so schlimm..
> 
> In der Technik-Ecke hätten wir eine oder vllt zwei Seiten mit kompetenten Kommentaren und am Ende hat der TE dann einen Rechner genau auf sein Budget zugeschnitten und alles ist super..hier? 5 Seiten wo ich auf 3 verschiedenen die Zusammenstellung gepostet habe und es wird immernoch diskutiert..grrrr... _


Hast schon recht im WoW Forum ist der Fred nicht ganz richtig :/


----------



## Noctes (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich fühl mich nicht beleidigt und die Zusammenstellung beinhaltet auch keinen Nonplusultra-Rechner , es geht einfach nur darum das viele Leute einfach nur posten ohne vorher gelesen zu haben ob das , worauf sie antworten überhaupt noch aktuell ist oder ob es dem TE überhaupt helfen könnte.
> 
> Und nein , 700€ müssen es nicht sein - da er aber bis zu 700€ ausgeben kann/möchte gabs eine 700€ Zusammenstellung - wie du sicherlich gesehen hast hab ich auch zwei kleinere Zusammenstellungen gepostet.
> 
> ...



Dann habe ich da was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Diesem Post kann ich mich voll anschließen.


Welcher Proz es nun genau sein soll ist zu einem gewissem Teil Geschmackssache.

Ich habe aber so daß Gefühl das sich die meisten entweder für den 955er entscheiden und dann übertakten oder gleich nen 965er kaufen. Zumindest denke ich mir das wenn ich von der Anzahl der Bewertungen bei den Shops auf die Verkauften Exemplare schliesse. Ich persönlich habe schon oft moderat übertaktet und noch keine Probs gehabt. Aber das ist natürlich echt heikel...


----------



## Hamburgperle (4. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Nein, kann ich leider nicht machen.
> Mein jetziger PC kommt dann an den TV im Wohnzimmer als "Medien-PC".
> 
> Es soll schon ein komplett neuer sein.
> ...





Beiden hier vorgeschlagenen Wegen "Investiere mind. 1000 Eu" und "bastel deinen jetzigen PC hoch" stimme ich def. nicht zu.

1.) Weil es - gerade für WoW - gute Maschinen um 600 Eu gibt. 
WoW ist ein Spiel, was von den Anforderungen eher Low ist, da gibt es viele Spiele, die deutlich höhere Systemanforderungen haben. Schau nur mal aktuelle Grafikkarten-Test durch ... da taucht in keinem Benchmark-Test WoW auf ... sondern eher Spiele wie Stalker, Colin McRea Dirt II etc.
Auch kommt es meinen Informationen nach weniger auf die GraKa an bei Wow an, sondern auf das Gesamtpaket (Prozessor, Board etc.), soll heissen, lieber alles gute Komponenten (nicht super duper!) als an zwei Stellen zu posen (meist GraKa und RAM) und den Rest aussen vorzulassen.
PS. Ich spiele WoW ab und an im Büro an einem 7 Jahre alten Bürorechner mit nem Grafikchip, nicht mal ner Graka. Gut in Dala einloggen ist dann etwas ätzend .. aber nen LvL 20 Char lvln (auch in HDW oder so) geht mit 25 - 30 fps und guten Grafikdetails recht gut.

2.) Am jetzigen PC basteln bringt leider nichts, weil Du zu oft an Grenzen stößt ... das habe ich gerade durchgerechnet bei mir. Neue GraKa ??? ... taucht die Frage auf, welche ... sollte bei Cata wohl DirektX 11 schaffen .. habe mir eine ausgesucht ... nachgeschaut, was die unter Last an Strom zieht ... und upps ... schafft mein Netzteil nie und nimmer .. da gehts los 
... und schon fängst Du an, an Komponenten zu schrauben, die Du eigentlich weiternutzen wolltest (hier Netzteil). Das geht weiter mit Lüftern/Kühlern die nicht mehr passen, über RAM-Steine, die im neuen Borad nicht mehr zu stecken sind etc. ... An vielen Ecken lauern Kosten, die man so schnell nicht absehen kann.

Daher mal schnell "Board und Grafikkarte verbessern für 250 Eu" oder so ... funktioniert in der Regel nicht.


Mein Rat wäre ... mach dich vorher schlau, worauf es ankommt (Prozessortyp, Board, GraKa etc.) und google dann mal nach Spielerechnern oder konfiguriere dir einen auf bekannte Plattformen (will hier keine nennen). Ich habe letzteres getan und komme mit 600 Eu gut hin. Der Rechner wirds die nächsten 2-3 Jahre sicher locker machen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Ja, lesen scheint auch nicht Deine Stärke zu sein . Der ganze erste Absatz widerspricht in keinster Weise dem, was ich gesagt habe. Du hast erst gar nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe (oder wolltest es nicht verstehen).
> 
> Ob Du mehrere Kerne oder mehrere CPUs hast sollte Dir bei Deiner Anwendung auch relativ egal sein, da Du ja gelernter Anwendungsentwickler bist :-). Aber gut, die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker der Anwendungsentwicklung legt auch andere Schwerpunkte als Programmieren, bzw. Design von Algorithmen.
> 
> Und nochmal zu den Kernen: Mittlerweile kannst Du schon Prozessoren mit 100 Kernen kaufen. Schonmal von dem TILE64 gehört? Und die legen auch nicht gleich auf wenn Du anrufst und nicht zur NASA gehörst!!111



Du hast gesagt, dass es im Grunde egal ist, ob meine Anwendung jetzt mit nur einen Kern oder gar mit Millionen von Kernen skalieren soll. Einen Einwand, warum dann kaum Spiele mit mehreren Kernen skalieren begründest du damit, dass es sehr komplex sei.
Und das ist kein Widerspruch? Warum ist es denn so komplex? Weil sich der Code eh immer wie ein Ei dem anderen gleicht, egal ob ich jetzt mehrere Threads habe, oder auch nicht? Oder, weil es vielleicht doch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist und ich mir schon beim Schreiben der Anwendung bewusst sein sollte, wie ich es umsetze?

Und der Schwerpunkt bei der Ausbildung liegt natürlich nicht beim Programmieren. Wir machen in der Firma zwar nichts anderes, den ganzen Tag, aber in der Schule hatten wir bevorzugt BWL. Und das die ganze Woche lang.

TILE64 ist bestimmt auch was, was man in jeden halbwegs gut sortierten Rechenzentrum eines mittelständischen Unternehmens findet. Auch klar. Ich glaube, du weißt garnicht, wovon du wirklich redest. Wahrscheinlich weißt du nicht einmal, was ein Widerspruch ist.
Denn du scheinst ihn ja nicht einmal zu erkennen, wenn er dir ins Gesicht springt.


----------



## GroberUnfug (4. November 2010)

Wenn man nicht unbedingt alles auf höchster Auflösung mit 125drölfzig FPS und allen Effekten bis zum Anschlag spielen will, muss es nicht unbedingt ein PC für mehr als 500 € sein. Habe mir selber vor kuzem einen PC für unter 450 € zusammenstellen lassen, mit dem ich absolut zufrieden bin. Ich kann bei guter Auflösung und guten Effekten mit >60 FPS in 10ern und 25er-Raids ruckelfrei spielen.

AMD 3xCore Boxed
4 GB Ram
450 W Netzteil
HD 5670
250 GB HDD
WIN7 64-Bit
DVD Brenner


Man sollte den PC an seine Ansprüche anpassen und sich nicht von irgendwelchen Benchmarks täuschen lassen. Sicher ist Qualität wichtig, aber WoW ist nicht gerade nen Hardware-Fresser.


----------



## olOlOlo (4. November 2010)

Es haben schon einige gute PC systeme genannt.

Aber ganz ehrlich 400&#8364; und zu faul zum bauen?
würde dir http://www.one.de/sh...roducts_id=4127 empfehlen.
Der reicht nur für WoW sowas von locker alles andere mag besser sein aber brauchen tut ma nix purer Luxus.
Hab selber die Graphikkarte is zwar schon älter aber Spiel läuft echt auf Max. Leistung ruckelfrei.

Extremer gegensatz:
Freundin Laptop 1,73Ghz Centrino 3 GB ram win XP bj 2007 800&#8364;
Da läuft wow auch noch auf min. Einstellung und zum questen und für ne Hero reichts (probiers häufiger aus)


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Jungs und Mädels, one.de zu empfehlen ist arg grenzwertig. Solange der Rechner läuft ist alles ok, aber wenn der dann doch mal einen defekt haben sollte, den one.de Besteller gewiss nicht reparieren können, geht der große Ärger los.

Kommt weg von one.de ...


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2010)

Was hier auch für weit überteuerte Netzteile vorgeschlagen werden ...
Das kann man für nen Bruchteil von dem Preis haben.

Zudem werden hier Sachen vorgeschlagen, die für ein flüssiges Spielen von Cata bei weitem nicht benötigt werden.
.... alles überzogen ...

Manchmal frage ich mich, in welcher Welt "unsere selbsternannten Buffed-PC-Experten" hier leben. 

Ein gut eingerichteter No-HighendPC läuft oft besser, als ein zugemüllter Highend-PC !!


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Und du kommst immer in einen Thread - gibts sowas von dir - dann aber selbst keine Empfehlung..wie sagt man so schön? Mach besser :-)_


----------



## Monsinor (4. November 2010)

Was geht denn hier ab ich hab mich ja bisher immer im hintergrund gehalten und mir gedacht ok lass sie reden.
Aber mal im ernst wenn ich sehe One.de verlinken rechner für 1300 euro... da denk ich mir nur selbst Schuld. 

eigendlich kann man Den Thread ja auch schließen wennd er TE sich schon für das meiner meinung nach Preisleistungsverhältniss angemessene
Angebot von Painschkes endschieden hat. Aber naja das ne andere Meinung der Mods. 

Um nochmal zum Thema zurück zu kommen wenn ich mir einen Rechner Kaufen will, egal erstmal für was dann muss ich für mich endscheiden was ich damit machen will.
Wenn ich Ihn nur für office anwendungen benutzen will dann reicht mit sicherheit ein PC für 400 Euro aus. Vlt. kann ich WoW auch mit niedrigeren Auflösungen spielen.
Aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und zweck der Sache. Wenn ich Rollenspiele mit durschnittlicher Grafikengine spielen will dann muss ich schon so meine 570-ca700 €uro dafür auf den Tisch legen. Damit kann ich dann auf guter Auflösung spielen und schaffe auch die Fps die mein Auge wahrnehmen kann. (was bringen mir 120 FPS wenn das Auge nativ nur 25 wahrnemen kann*steinigt mich wenn da was nicht stimmt bin Informatiker kein Biologe). Oder will ich mit meinem Rechner Grafik und mAthematische hochleistungsberechnungen machen? Dann muss ich schon Tiefer in die Tasche greifen. aber das trifft hier ja nicht zu.

Ok wenn ich mir dann sicher bin dann Informiere ich mich doch darüber welche shops das haben was ich brauche */zwischenfrage kann ich selber zusammenbauen oder muss ichd ie 80 € mitberechnen/* 
(Hier behaupte ich hat jeder in seinem Umfeld mind. eine Person die einen empfehlenswerten onlineshop kennt sonst PM an mich dann gibts links)
Dann gucke ich was da in meinem Preis/Leistungs Rahmen liegt und Bestelle. Was ist da bitte so schwer dran???

Ich verstehe nicht was Leute veranlasst für 999 Bei einer Discounterkette einen Highend Multimedia rechner zu kaufen mit Komponenten die kein mensch haben will bzw die ich keinem Menschen Empfehlen will. 

So und ich schweife grade zusehr ab.


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gehen tuts, aber es macht keinen Spaß - runtergeschraubte Details un d traotzdem Riuckeln, lange Ladezeiten und so. Und da man ja mit WoW Spaß haben will, rate ich Dir, mindestens 600 zu investieren, 1000 wenn Du kannst und 1500 wenn DU alles auf Maximum und blitzschnell haben möchtest.
> 
> 
> Aber mit dem 600 Euro buffed Rechner kann man schon angenehm WoW zocken, meine Schwester hat die Version 4 davon, daher weiß ich das (obwohl ich meinen High-End-Rechner nicht missen möchte )



für 600-1000 euro bekommst schon einen tollen rechner, der alle spiele auf ultra mit hoher auflösung locker darstellen kann...

alle günstigen intel-prozessoren reichen locker noch 3-4 jahre, das einzige was man relativ (1-2jahre) oft ersetzen sollte um alles auf maximum zu zocken ist die graka... 

Prozessor: i5-750 = &#8364; 160
Graka: 	Gtx460 = &#8364;150
Ram: 	ddr3 (4Gb) = 	= &#8364; 45
Mobo: 	Gigabyte Ga- H55m, Asus P7H55 = &#8364; 80
Frestplatte: WesternDigital(500Gb) 	= &#8364; 35
Gehäuse: da gibt es viele die günstig und 
 	gut sind, Aerocool oder Chieftec	= &#8364; 45
Laufwerk: Nur von Samsung, günstig und 	= &#8364; 25
 	richtig gut (schnell und leise) 
Netzteil:	hier würde ich nicht sparen
 	Be quiet oder enermax 	= &#8364; 80
____________________________________________
 	zirka &#8364; 650

gute Kombonenten, sehr schnell, relativ leise (ich schätze mal 2 Sone, wegen dem boxed Kühler)...
zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer, gibt genug guides im internet...

fazit: für 650 euronen bekommst was richtig gutes und musst dir so schnell keine gedanken mehr machen. 	

p.s.: ich hoffe du hast bei dir noch ein os rumliegen...

*
*


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Der TE braucht kein OS - was er aber auf Seite 1 schon sagte nachdem ich ihn gefragt habe - wieso könnt ihr nicht erst lesen was vorher schon alles gepostet wurde und dann selbst einen Kommentar abgeben? Ich werd´s nie verstehen..

Der TE hat von Klos und mir (und von nochmehr Leuten?) schon genug Zusammenstellungen bekommen..

Klos hatte was für ca. 410&#8364; - meine 3 waren bei ca. 480&#8364; und 620&#8364; und die letzte nun fast bei 700&#8364; (nachdem er sagte er kann/möchte bis zu 700&#8364; ausgeben) - und für die letzte hat sich der TE schon fast entschieden - der Rechner würde dann auch zusammengebaut ankommen.

Hier nochmal : 

__
CPU : http://www1.hardware...27814&agid=1242 - Phenom II 965
Kühler : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28345&agid=669 - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
Festplatte : http://www1.hardware...=28151&agid=689 - Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : http://www1.hardware...=27225&agid=631 - Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil : http://www1.hardware...=23718&agid=240 - Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W
Laufwerk : http://www1.hardware...=27402&agid=699 - LG GH22NS40
Mainboard : http://www1.hardware...36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
RAM : http://www1.hardware...38486&agid=1192 - 4GB GEIL DDR3 1333MHz CL7
Grafikkarte : http://www1.hardware...=37414&agid=707 - MSI GTX460 Hawk
Zusammenbau : http://www1.hardware...id=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

macht dann : 686,56&#8364;

auf Seite 2 steht das schon - 5 Seiten vorher..und es wird immernoch fleissig One.de o.ä gelinkt..WUHU! 
_


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Grushdak ich weiß ja noch aus meiner eigenen Zeit als "selbsternannter PC Technik-Experte", dass du uns aus ganzem Herzen verachtest. Aber was genau dein Problem mit qualitativ hochwertigen Netzteilen ist, das kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen. Ein hochwertiges Netzteil für 50-60€ (Wie die, die hier empfohlen werden) hat unzählige Vorteile gegenüber einem 27€-Chinaböller von LC Power. Wenn wir jetzt nur mal auf die Stromstärke eingehen, haben wir bei LC-Power häufig gerade mal 14-15 Ampere auf der/den 12V+-Leiste(n) (Sofern denn überhaupt mehr als eine vorhanden ist). Dagegen hat man bei einem hochwertigen Netzteil, sagen wir mal Be quiet!, hast du einfach mal 35A auf den 12V-Leisten - ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Von der Effinzienz wollen wir gar nicht anfangen. Manche Menschen kümmert es vielleicht nicht, wie viel Strom ihr Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht, aber mir ist ein Netzteil mit 80+-Zertifizierung deutlich lieber als irgendein Schrott-Netzteil mit 60% Wirkungsgrad. Davon, dass qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile eine deutlich geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit haben, durchzubrennen, als Billigteile wollen gar nicht erst anfangen.
Und ich weiß natürlich auch, dass du einen Rechner, der über 200€ kostet (neu!) für WoW vollkommen übertrieben hältst, da ein solcher ja sicherlich ausreicht um es zu zocken. Aber der TE hat explizit nach einem Rechner für 700€ gefragt, und der wurde ihm von paini zusammengestellt. Dass du nicht wüsstest, was du mit diesen unendlichen Mengen an Power anfangen würdest, in Ehren, aber wenn der TE es will, soll er es bekommen.

@TE: Die Zusammenstellung von paini. Lass dir nicht von irgendwelche lustigen Menschen mit ihrem www.one.de in den Entscheidungsprozess pfuschen


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der TE braucht kein OS - was er aber auf Seite 1 schon sagte nachdem ich ihn gefragt habe - wieso könnt ihr nicht erst lesen was vorher schon alles gepostet wurde und dann selbst einen Kommentar abgeben? Ich werd´s nie verstehen..
> 
> _



weil hier meistens irgendetwas gepostet wird, deine zusammenstellung würde ich absolut nicht empfehlen...
ích versuche mit meinem kommentar dem te mit meiner hardware erfahrung zu helfen, dafür muss ich nicht alle unsinnigen kommentare auf sechs seiten verteilt lesen...


----------



## lemmi2 (4. November 2010)

Mixtape schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche nach einem guten Rechner um das neue Addon gut spielen zu können und auch die Grafik ausnutzen zu können.
> Mein Budget liegt bei 400€.
> ...



Hallo,

ich weis ja nicht ob Du schon was bestellt hast, aber ansonsten kann man hier auch gut nachlesen und sich tipps hohlen finde ich.


http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/243917-69-eigenbau



grüse

Lemmi

ps. wenn in Dortmund oder Umgebung wohnst könnte ich dir den zusammen bauen für ein paar euro^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> weil hier meistens irgendetwas gepostet wird, deine zusammenstellung würde ich absolut nicht empfehlen...
> ích versuche mit meinem kommentar dem te mit meiner hardware erfahrung zu helfen, dafür muss ich nicht alle unsinnigen kommentare auf sechs seiten verteilt lesen...



Auf die Erklärung, was an painis Zusammenstellung nicht empfehlenswert ist, bin ich jetzt gespannt.
Erzähl doch mal 

Achso paini, deine Verlinkungen funzen - zumindest bei mir - nicht


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> deine zusammenstellung würde ich absolut nicht empfehlen...



_Dann erzähl mir mal wieso :-)

_


lemmi2 schrieb:


> ps. wenn in Dortmund oder Umgebung wohnst könnte ich dir den zusammen bauen für ein paar euro^^



_Wenn er zb. bei Hardwareversand bestellt machen die das für 20&#8364; - somit sollte das nicht interessant für ihn sein ;-)




/Edit : Danke für´s verschieben :-)
_


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann erzähl mir mal wieso :-)
> 
> _



weil die cpu die graka etwas ausbremst, und der prozessor ist der absolute schrott (wirst bei höheren auflösungen schnell merken), er wird zu heiß und kein oc potenzial, und ein mainboard zu verwenden wo die southbridge heißer als die korona wird führt zu instabiltät...

arbeispeicher wahl und cp-kühler(obwohl es der boxed auch getan hätte, aber der freezer ist halt leiser) gehen aber bei deiner kombo völlig in ordnung^^


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> weil die cpu die graka etwas ausbremst, und der prozessor ist der absolute schrott (wirst bei höheren auflösungen schnell merken), er wird zu heiß und kein oc potenzial, ...


Aber du redest jetzt nicht vom Phenom II 965, oder?
Falls doch:
Kein Übertaktungspotenzial? *g*
Zu heiss? *g*
Bremst die Grafikkarte aus? *g*

Und vorneweg:
http://www.hardware-infos.com/prozessoren_charts.php?cores=4

Da steht dein Core i5-750 hinter dem Phenom. Bei Standardtakt.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Hm..ich versuch jetzt mal mit nem Smiley nachzustellen wie ich grad aussehe : 

 Hm..joa..

 Jup , so aufjeden Fall

 Auf alle Fälle

 (Vor Lachen)

jo..so ungefähr 

Du hast deine beschrieben Hardwarekompetenz woher? 

Naja..wieso wunderts mich..


/Edit : Btw..wie ich schon erwähnte ist der 965er drin da er nicht übertakten will - sonst wäre der 955er BE drin gelandete..

Der Freezer ist auch nur drin da HWV den Mugen 2 (zB.) nicht einbaut - und da der Rechner zusammengebaut ankommen soll..

Aber wie auch immer..
_


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber du redest jetzt nicht vom Phenom II 965, oder?
> Falls doch:
> Kein Übertaktungspotenzial? *g*
> Zu heiss? *g*
> ...



1,4 volt (für den standard wert) und 65 grad sind bei mir schon viel...mit prime kommst bestimmt auf 100 grad^^
und warum zu einen prozessor greifen der in allen bereichen schlechter als ein gleich teurer ist?

und zum beispiel bei anno bremst dieser prozessor die grafikkarte aus...


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Achso paini, deine Verlinkungen funzen - zumindest bei mir - nicht



_So..nu aber :>_


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> 1,4 volt (für den standard wert) und 65 grad sind bei mir schon viel...mit prime kommst bestimmt auf 100 grad^^
> und warum zu einen prozessor greifen der in allen bereichen schlechter als ein gleich teurer ist?
> 
> und zum beispiel bei anno bremmst dieser prozessor die grafikkarte aus...



Mein AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE läuft unter Prime bei 54°C (Luftkühlung) .
Der Phenom ist billiger als der i5 750 und im von mir verlinkten CPU-Ranking steht der i5 ganze 4 Plätze unter dem Phenom.

Tut mir leid, aber du erzählst Quatsch  Man kann nicht ein Spiel, was standardmäßig mit Intels besser läuft als Vergleich ranziehen. Wenn ich jetzt suchen würde, würde ich definitiv Spiele finden, die mit einem AMD besser laufen.


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mein AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE läuft unter Prime bei 54°C (Luftkühlung) .
> Der Phenom ist billiger als der i5 750 und im von mir verlinkten CPU-Ranking steht der i5 ganze 4 Plätze unter dem Phenom.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber du erzählst Quatsch  Man kann nicht ein Spiel, was standardmäßig mit Intels besser läuft als Vergleich ranziehen. Wenn ich jetzt suchen würde, würde ich definitiv Spiele finden, die mit einem AMD besser laufen.



kein problem, einen der keine ahnung hat nehm ich sowieso nicht für voll...
der i5-760 ist mit 100Mhz mehr als der 750 schon zwei plätze über deinem x4 965. 
der i5-750 geht mit standard core gut bis 3100-3400 Mhz und wird dabei bei prime nach 6 stunden laufzeit zirka 55 (bei einem schlechten aluminium kühler, und einer billig wärmeleitpasta) grad warm und das bei 3342 Mhz...bei einem guten kupfer kühler würden es 5-10 grad weniger sein. (gemessen im sommer)

und 54° luftkühlung, bei standard belüftung, und 2-3 stunden spielzeit...absoluter schwachsinn bei dem 965...mein kumpel hatte letztens mehrere freeze bei einer lan party, ein blick ins bios brachte schnell die erklärung, es wurden etwas über 90 grad angezeigt..(ist aber ein fertig-pc)

und zum thema billig: eine differenz von 10 euro ist nun wirklich nicht erwähnenswert...


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Zur Prozessor-Temeperatur:
Ich habe den 965 BE bei Standard-Takt mit Prime getestet, er hatte unter Voll-Last (was bei Spielen so gut wie nie auftritt) 54°C. Wenn dein Freund die 90°C Marke knackt, dann liegt das garantiert nicht am Prozessor...

Zum Thema der Prozessor bremst die Grafikkarte:
Bei Tests liegt der AMD mindestens gleichauf mit dem i5 750, wenn nicht sogar darüber.
Bei Anno führt der i5 mit 8 fps im Mittel.
Bei Far Cry 2 führt der AMD mit 7 fps im Mittel.

Glaubst du immer noch, der Prozessor bremst die Grafikkarte oder leuchtet dir vielleicht doch ein, dass die Spiele-Architektur was mit den höheren FPS zu tun haben könnte?


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Lari :> _



Masterio schrieb:


> kein problem, einen der keine ahnung hat nehm ich sowieso nicht für voll...


_
so musst du das auch machen _


----------



## Masterio (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zur Prozessor-Temeperatur:
> Ich habe den 965 BE bei Standard-Takt mit Prime getestet, er hatte unter Voll-Last (was bei Spielen so gut wie nie auftritt) 54°C. Wenn dein Freund die 90°C Marke knackt, dann liegt das garantiert nicht am Prozessor...
> 
> Zum Thema der Prozessor bremst die Grafikkarte:
> ...



mir ist es egal was du mit deinem geld machst, ich wollte den te einfach vor einen fehlkauf bewahren...
zählen wir mal die fakten auf, die wir beiden in unseren letzten kommentaren geschrieben haben:
Temp: der intel prozessor ist kühler als der von amd
Leistung: durch die hp die du vorhin gepostet hast siehst du dass der intel weit vorne liegt
Preis: der amd prozessor ist zwar günstiger aber die differenz ist eher gering

wenn du oder der te sich für den amd entscheiden bzw entschieden haben, ist es auch in ordnung...beide prozessoren bieten genügend leistung...

aber wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe, warum etwas schlechteres nehmen wenn man um das gleiche geld etwas besseres bekommen kann...
zurzeit haben die intel prozessoren die nase vorne ob es dir passt oder nicht, das letzte mal wo amd die nase vorne hatte, war damals mit dem prozessor amd athlon 64 3200+...

ich glaube es wurde alles geschrieben, jetzt muss sich der te entscheiden^^also petri heil, angel dir das beste heraus...


----------



## Nebola (4. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zur Prozessor-Temeperatur:
> Ich habe den 965 BE bei Standard-Takt mit Prime getestet, er hatte unter Voll-Last (was bei Spielen so gut wie nie auftritt) 54°C. Wenn dein Freund die 90°C Marke knackt, dann liegt das garantiert nicht am Prozessor...



Würde ich auch so sagen, mein 955er ist auf 3,6 Ghz übertaktet und auf 1,125V undervolted und liegt beim zocken bei ca. 45-50°C. Warum sollte der 965 ohne OC viel viel heißer werden,einfach schwachsinn.


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> Temp: der intel prozessor ist kühler als der von amd
> Leistung: durch die hp die du vorhin gepostet hast siehst du dass der intel weit vorne liegt
> Preis: der amd prozessor ist zwar günstiger aber die differenz ist eher gering
> 
> wenn du oder der te sich für den amd entscheiden bzw entschieden haben, ist es auch in ordnung...beide prozessoren bieten genügend leistung...



Kühler als der AMD ist vermutlich richtig, aber für den TE wohl eher uninteressant.
Der von dir gepostete 750 liegt in der Leistung drunter, der 760 einen Platz darüber. Beide preislich im Rahmen.

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso man auf Gedeih und Verderb einen Intel anpreist, weil er soviel besser sein soll, obwohl er es nicht ist


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2010)

chaosruler schrieb:


> Was das "wer soll das bitte programmieren" angeht kann ich dir nicht folgen. Wenn ich ein Problem habe, dass ich z.B. sinnvoll auf 64 threads aufteilen kann ist der mehraufwand bei der entwicklung minimal. Syncronisation darfst du ja auch schon bei einem Kern machen wenn du beispielsweise mti threads spielst. Aber das weisst du ja als gelernter Anwendungsentwickler.



Das es von Programm zu Programm völlig unterschiedlich ist, hab ich ja nicht bestritten. Wenn man sich mal die Benchmarks so anschaut, dann sieht man ja, dass es spezielle Anwendungen gibt, wo es sich offensichtlich einfach anbietet. Um was geht es hier? Spiele! Wieviele Spiele kennst du, die auch nur halbwegs mit Quad skalieren? Und woran liegt das wohl? Es hat doch wohl dramatische Auswirkungen auf die Komplexität, wenn ich mehrere Threads habe, die an vielen Stellen Daten austauschen müssen. Wohingegen es andere Anwendungsfälle gibt, in denen ich einfach mal 5 Threads losschicke und wenn sie fertig sind, dann sind sie halt fertig.
Was dazwischen ist, interessiert mich hingegen nicht. Dann muss ich da auch nicht viel synchronisieren.

Wenn du ernsthaft behauptest, dass es nicht schweinekomplex sei, ein Spiel zu programmieren, dass an vielen Stellen 64 Kerne zur parallelen Abarbeitung bestimmter Aufgaben nutzt, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
3D-Spiele zu programmieren ist bestimmt ohnehin schon nicht gerade trivial. Und jetzt soll es noch mit 64 Kernen skalieren? Alles klar!


----------



## OldboyX (4. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> mir ist es egal was du mit deinem geld machst, ich wollte den te einfach vor einen fehlkauf bewahren...
> 
> *Falsch, du versuchst deine persönliche Vorliebe für eine bestimmte Marke als Allgemeingesetz gültig zu machen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2010)

Könnte ein Mod den Thread mal umbennen in "Streitecke" oder so? 

Damit die Leute auch wissen, was sie erwartet, wenn sie hier reinschauen.^^


----------



## Cribmaster (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Windows muss aber nicht dabei sein , oder?
> 
> Ich würde sowas in der Art nehmen :
> 
> ...




Meines Erachtens eine gute Zusammenstellung für das Budget. Dazu ein Paar anmerkungen:

- Xigmatek Asgard: Hatte ich selbst mal für einen Server, Verarbeitung ist OK, für die paar Euro bietet es recht viel. 
- Grafik: ich meine auch die 5770 sollte es tun, WoW ist nicht so stark Grafiklastig. (Ich spiele mit einer GeForce 8800GTS auf full HD)
- die CPU könnte stattdessen vllt. durch das gesparte Geld der GraKa eine nummer größer sein, denn (vor allem in Raids) benötigt WoW viel CPU Rechenleistung.

Fazit: Damit lässt sich schon was anfangen, deinen Anforderungen nach wirst du hiermit auch nicht gleich nach einem halben Jahr etwas neues brauchen. Warum auch?


*Edit: Ok hatte mir nur die Erste seite durchgelesen mit den anforderungen. Da das Budget nun gestiegen ist, bitte ignorieren ;-) *


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Er hat sein Budget auf 700€ hochgeschraubt und auch dafür schon Zusammenstellungen bekommen :-)_


----------



## Logizip (5. November 2010)

Hoffe mal das jetzt keine Zusammenstellungen mehr kommen xD

Is ja schlimm, wie alle hier was posten, obwohl der TE sich schon
was ausgesucht hat etc...Glaube irgentwie, dass die Meisten, den
ersten Poste lesen und dann einfach Blind was reinblubbern wollen...

Aber mal sowas btw....wenn ich schon lese: "idealer gamer-pc" mit 
2GB ram.....gz, aber WoW mit 2 GB kannste ja fast knicken.


painschkes 700€ PC is vollkommen in ordnung!


----------

